# Hello my old friends



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Dug these 2 out and went and shot them a few times today... cleaned and lubed up and stored away again until next time. I for one, am ready for ammo to drop in price....


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

What ya got there, Mr Jim?!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Top one is a newer Mini 14 and the Bottom is a older Mini 30


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ŕuger is a fine rifle. I have a Deerfield 44 magnum in like new condition. Hunt with it every year.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ooooooo....shiny!

Haven't seen a mini14 or a mini30 in a long time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That aint no mini, thats 2 of them human killer ASSAULT RIFLES!!!!!!!!!!!! You need to be ashamed for having such terrible weapons of mass destruction!!! COME ON MAN,,,,,,,,


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> That aint no mini, thats 2 of them human killer ASSAULT RIFLES!!!!!!!!!!!! You need to be ashamed for having such terrible weapons of mass destruction!!! COME ON MAN,,,,,,,,


Caint be no a-salt guns. They ain't black and they got s no pistol grip.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Great gun


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> That aint no mini, thats 2 of them human killer ASSAULT RIFLES!!!!!!!!!!!! You need to be ashamed for having such terrible weapons of mass destruction!!! COME ON MAN,,,,,,,,



nah, these aren't plastic....

something about wood and steel...


----------

